# Bully's Functional Strength Journal



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

A few guys asked me to fire a journal up, so here it is 

Im 30 years old, been training approx 3 years (but trained previously, had a long break. 6 years total training)

Im 5 foot 9 tall and approx 260lbs... B/f %... Dont know, dont care lol... But about 20% probably. I can see outline of abs when hanging from a chin bar with good lighting pmsl . (but i have huge thick abs)

I started my first cycle 20 minutes ago pmsl...

500mg test e a week for 10/12 weeks

60mg a day t bol kick start for 3 weeks.

Im not a Bodybuilder.. I train purely for strength and more towards strongman type training. (So i do all sorts of weird and wacky things) With a view to eventually competing in the under 105kg strongman class in the future..

Current split is... Although i dont train bodyparts as such, i train movements/lifts

Mon.. Legs/ shoulders/ grip/ abs

Tues.. GPP

Wed.. Chest heavy/ tri's/ grip

Thurs.. GPP

Fri.. Back/ bi's/ grip/ abs

Sat.. Rest

Sun.. Chest dynamic/rep

My pressing is a weak area im trying to work on and its slowly getting there ..

Think that will do for now, ill keep anyone thats interested updated .. Might even throw some video's in of me doing some weird and wacky stuff


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill be keeping a close eye on this. looks interesting.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Go on bully you stud you pmsl would love to see some videos of you just like you saw the pics of me over on BOI lol 

No seriously though it will be interesting to read as i know you know your stuff mate!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

What are your current lifts at the moment?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> A few guys asked me to fire a journal up, so here it is
> 
> Im 30 years old, been training approx 3 years (but trained previously, had a long break. 6 years total training)
> 
> ...


Come on the mate

Big 3 lifts for every one plus anything you think is particularly relevant that you wish to improve on , ie log lift, hay bale drag etc etc:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Where are the nude progress pics then bully?..............

Purely for comparison purposes of course................ :lol:

GHS


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

gumballdom said:


> What are your current lifts at the moment?


Current conventional best lifts are as follows...

Trap bar dead 310kg

Conventional dead 267.5kg (i feel i could improve on this, but i seldom do this lift)

Bench 165kg

Squat i have not maxed out for months. I rep with about 185kg for sets of 8 to 10.

Clean and Press 102.5 kg

@ Chris, thanks mate :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Current conventional best lifts are as follows...
> 
> Trap bar dead 310kg
> 
> ...


Im actaully very interested in your other stuff as well mate.

If doing strong man what events you think strength\weaknesses lie??


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Ah, nothing like good old functional strength.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Come on the mate
> 
> Big 3 lifts for every one plus anything you think is particularly relevant that you wish to improve on , ie log lift, hay bale drag etc etc:thumbup1:


Right now im concentrating on my pressing, especially OHP.

Mainly cos it sucks lol... I need to get it upto 150kg to be competative really.. not a strict press. But a push press.

Apart from that i just wanna improve my static strength and power mostly.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Sweet Chops!!!!!! I hope you don't mind be joining the party. I'll have nothing to bring except my delightful company!x


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Im actaully very interested in your other stuff as well mate.
> 
> If doing strong man what events you think strength\weaknesses lie??


Here is a list of the wacky stuff i do....

Sled dragging/ pulling

Sandbag carry

Barrell throwing/ clean and pressing

tractor tyre flips

Transit minibus pulling (thats what i drive for work )

Farmers walks

Atlas stones

Loading type training with rocks stolen off the sea defenses pmsl and an old engine block

I have a yoke in the pipeline and a wheelbarrow

I wouldnt like to say what my strengths and weaknesses are, im an all rounder 

I also do all sorts of weird grip training ..

Thick bar work , difference width barbells upto 3 inches thick, static holds etc

Rolling thunder

Captains of crush

Plate pinching

Double sledge hammer holds

Kettle bells

There are others... Ill document as i go along..


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Sweet Chops!!!!!! I hope you don't mind be joining the party. I'll have nothing to bring except my delightful company!x


Welcome Tan

The more the merrier x :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

GHS said:


> Where are the nude progress pics then bully?..............
> 
> Purely for comparison purposes of course................ :lol:
> 
> GHS


 :lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

looks interesting, and a refreshing change from the hypertrophy logs 

i train functionally too, but not strictly for strength. my lifts are no where near as good as your, though I'm about 100lb lighter 

not directed at you personally, but I noticed a lot of the strongmen lack technique for some of the events. especially stuff like barrel tossing, which relies on a good hip drive.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Here is a list of the wacky stuff i do....
> 
> Sled dragging/ pulling
> 
> ...


where the fck do you do all that??

You live on a farm:lol:

Mate youve got to add vids to this journal

Fckin awesome, something VERY different:thumb:

I would tear some more muscles if i did any of that stuff:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> where the fck do you do all that??
> 
> You live on a farm:lol:
> 
> ...


You tear muscles just working your biceps? Hate to think what would happen if you squatted :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> where the fck do you do all that??
> 
> You live on a farm:lol:
> 
> ...


I do things like Tyre flips, farmers walks up and down my front driveway. My house is set back so has a long contrete driveway. Some stuff in the back garden too.

Sandbag carry i just walk round the block lol.. People often wonder what the fcuk im doing. I have had a few people ask if i want a hand with it pmsl... I think people are getting used to me now tho :lol:

Sled drags or car drags i just find a quiet place ..

I get some strange looks but i dont give a sh!t lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I do things like Tyre flips, farmers walks up and down my front driveway. My house is set back so has a long contrete driveway. Some stuff in the back garden too.
> 
> *Sandbag carry i just walk round the block lol.. People often wonder what the fcuk im doing. I have had a few people ask if i want a hand with it pmsl... I think people are getting used to me now tho * :lol:
> 
> ...


LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I do things like Tyre flips, farmers walks up and down my front driveway. My house is set back so has a long contrete driveway. Some stuff in the back garden too.
> 
> Sandbag carry i just walk round the block lol.. People often wonder what the fcuk im doing. I have had a few people ask if i want a hand with it pmsl... I think people are getting used to me now tho :lol:
> 
> ...


 I'd love you to be my next door neighbour :lol:

SOunds great mate, should be a refreshing read this.............

GHS


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i've done some car pushes, but we had to find a new place after the policed moved us on, as the area was a dogging hotspot and they thought we were up to no good...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

gerg said:


> i've done some car pushes, but we had to find a new place after the policed moved us on, as the area was a dogging hotspot and they thought we were up to no good...


Should have told them to sod off mate lol..

No law against pushing your car.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

That sandbag comment reminds me of a training partner I had a while back when training for a PL comp..

He used to spot me on squat and bench etc..

Now ordinarily when you have a spotter and he "helps" a bit it makes you look good in gym and stronger than what you actually are, But training for a PL comp its not really beneficial as you need to know what you can lift ON YOUR OWN

So i used to bench, he used to be there "steadying bar"

He was a bit of an all round nice guy sort of thing..

So when i went for 1 rep maxs, I asked

"did i have that"

"yeah joe it was all yours"

Now i know he was fckin lying thinking he didnt want to hurt my feelings, but it wasnt helping PMSL

Used to do same on squats....

Had to get someone else end PMSL


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I train alone in my Dungeon , so dont have that problem.

I only have my trusty power rack to spot me.

Maybe thats best by the sounds of it lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> I also do all sorts of weird grip training ..
> 
> Thick bar work , difference width barbells upto 3 inches thick, static holds etc
> 
> ...


Now that sounds pretty interesting - would like to know more about that as my grip is sh1te :lol:

Actually it all sounds interesting :thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I didnt think anyone would give a sh!t about the way i train on here lol

I probably would have started a journal ages ago if i knew people would have been interested.

Hope i dont go and bore you all now


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Now that sounds pretty interesting - would like to know more about that as my grip is sh1te :lol:
> 
> Actually it all sounds interesting :thumb:


Its amazing how quickly your grip can improve if you really train it hard 2 or 3 times a week.

Most people neglect there grip thinking that some deadlifts will cover it and IMO thats not true. But most folk on here are BB and a strong grip isnt required as such...

If you had access to a thick bar then some static holds are a great way to increase your grip strength. 20 to 30 second holds with as much weight as you can


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Am a mod on this board... you might like some of their youtube vids....

http://www.youtube.com/user/RiotTraining

This is just priceless though  :lol:

"Disco Noel and the Dinnae Stones"


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Right up my alley Zara, thanks :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am a* mod* on this board... you might like some of their youtube vids....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RiotTraining
> 
> ...


Your to outspoken and opinionated to be a mod

x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I didnt think anyone would give a sh!t about the way i train on here lol
> 
> I probably would have started a journal ages ago if i knew people would have been interested.
> 
> Hope i dont go and bore you all now


Its only interesting now your on gear:thumb:

No one likes to see a NATTY mate:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am a mod on this board... you might like some of their youtube vids....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RiotTraining
> 
> ...


 I bet you keep all the naughty boys in check on RiotTraining Zar............... 

Any disiplinery techniqes you care to share with us? :whistling:

GHS


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> *Its only interesting now your on gear* :thumb:
> 
> No one likes to see a NATTY mate:lol:


I knew you was gonna say that lol..

You said the same thing in Mak's journal... "pm me when your on gear" lol

You crack me up :beer:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Its only interesting now your on gear:thumb:
> 
> No one likes to see a NATTY mate:lol:


 Even if they are BETA doses and still don't class you as a proper ROIDER:whistling: :lol:

GHS


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Your to outspoken and opinionated to be a mod
> 
> x


Actually another one I was on vanished without a trace... maybe thats correct after all  :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> I bet you keep all the naughty boys in check on RiotTraining Zar...............
> 
> Any disiplinery techniqes you care to share with us? :whistling:
> 
> GHS


They're all perfect gentlemen :cool2: :rockon:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Just hit a PB on Bench press, talk about placebo  :thumb:

10 min warm up..

Flat Bench..

60kg x 10

100kg x10

140kg x5

160kg x1

165kg x1

166kg x1 (pb)

145kg x 3

Incline db press

45kg bells x 12, 11, 8

NGBP

110kg x 8, 8

120kg x 4

Skulls with ez bar

55kg x 8, 6, 3

Grip work....

Static holds with 3 inch bar

Plate pinches

Gripper work

Job done... Wednesdays are relatively easy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Just hit a PB on Bench press, talk about placebo  :thumb:
> 
> 10 min warm up..
> 
> ...


Its started mate, things can only get better..

Make sure your eating enough to use all this extra power, shame to waste it...

Worry about shedding bodyweight next course:whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Worry about shedding bodyweight next course:whistling:


Eating enough has never really been a problem for me bud :thumb:

The harder i train the more hungry i get, i find training and appetite go hand in hand.

I dont have a set diet like most guys do, but i do have my own set of little rules.

Every night i get 750g of chicken breast out my freezer and 500g of beef. Thats ready for the next day.

I have 12 whole eggs everyday

I cook up loads of sweet pot and keep it in the fridge , id hazard a guess and say i eat approx 800g a day. As 3kg lasts about 3 days after peeling them.

I get through 1kg bag of oats every 5 days or so and a jar of peanut butter about every week

I eat lots of berrys, fruit and veg too. Having one of them at every meal

Fish oil, olive oil and marinades.

5 litres of water a day, maybe more. (i sweat like a whore in church)

Thats what i eat every single day, i may have it in 5 meals or it may be 8 meals. But i always get it down me.

If i fancy a pizza i eat one tho, or some ice cream :whistling:

My diet isnt clean, i will add stuff like sour cream and mayonaise to things but i do try and keep it to a minimum :innocent: But i love my food 

I dont fart about with whey protein and all that jazz, i have tried shakes and im hungry 10 minutes later lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Eating enough has never really been a problem for me bud :thumb:
> 
> The harder i train the more hungry i get, i find training and appetite go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


Fck me, wish I could eat like that:beer:

Oh well will up dose instead:thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice one Bully - interesting read.

What do you do for cardio out of interest? I see a lot of things would involve cardio but do you single it out at all?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome journal mate.

Best of luck with yoru goals, hope you keep us updated regularly, this is definately something i would love to get into if I could find the gear for it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooo great journal. Subscribed. Make me jealous Bully!!!


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great journal Bulldozer - ill be keeping an eye on this and hoping to pick up some tips... :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think his cardio is done every other day after a weights day - i.e. car pushing etc.

Nice one, Bully. You know I love you with a passion. You sexy bastard.

xxx


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> I think his cardio is done every other day after a weights day - i.e. car pushing etc.
> 
> Nice one, Bully. You know I love you with a passion. You sexy bastard.
> 
> xxx


Get a room - ha ha....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Everyone :wub: :wub: :wub:

Yeti.. i dont do any regular homosexual cardio no mate 

Except i do a fair bit of walking my dog, he gets a good 45/60 min walk everyday so i guess you could call that cardio.

@windsor... Most of what i use can be made cheaply mate, or stolen lol :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers mate, would you reckon its a good idea maybe to just throw in a few strongman exercises just on an off day, not necessarily heavy, just to see how they go?? Just for starters.

Cheers for taking the time to answer mate.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers mate, would you reckon its a good idea maybe to just throw in a few strongman exercises just on an off day, not necessarily heavy, just to see how they go?? Just for starters.
> 
> Cheers for taking the time to answer mate.


Sled dragging is a good idea IMO mate..

Westside preach it a lot.. It has good carry over to squats and deads and they have proven that time and time again.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I think his cardio is done every other day after a weights day - i.e. car pushing etc.
> 
> Nice one, Bully. You know I love you with a passion. You sexy bastard.
> 
> xxx


I thought I was the only one you love! I am hurt now


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I do things like Tyre flips, farmers walks up and down my front driveway. My house is set back so has a long contrete driveway. Some stuff in the back garden too.
> 
> Sandbag carry i just walk round the block lol.. People often wonder what the fcuk im doing. I have had a few people ask if i want a hand with it pmsl... I think people are getting used to me now tho :lol:
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh: :lol: I bet you do

Nice one Bully, this will be interesting mate, good luck


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Tel :thumbup1:

Today's GPP

Sled pull /sandbag intervals.

60kg on sled. 100kg sandbag

Forward pull 1 minute (walking pace)

30 seconds rest

Backward pull to starting point.

30 seconds rest

Sandbag carry 1 minute

30 seconds rest

Sandbag carry back to start point

30 seconds rest

Repeat... 4 circuits total.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot bully, I'll try and find some stuff and give it a shot, sounds like a bit of fun cardio as well.

Cheers.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome Bully - screw conformity! 

My best wishes,subscribed :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> Thanks alot bully, I'll try and find some stuff and give it a shot, sounds like a bit of fun cardio as well.
> 
> Cheers.


No worries buddy :thumbup1:

I brought my sled on ebay, think it was about £40. So not too bad..

Sandbags i use are army surplus duffle bags, strong as fcuk and about £10 each on ebay. Then fill them with sand, you can get about 85kg of sand in one. If thats not enough then use some lead shot. But your be surprised how heavy it feels to start as its arkward / unbalanced and such a dead weight.

That would get you off to a good start.

I do this type of cardio cos treadmills and x trainers bore me to tears and they dont provide any type of benefit to my strength training really. GPP type cardio is fun, has good carry over to strength training and works your heart and lungs like nothing else can. Its also set my metabolsim on fire !


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Glenn :thumb:

Yeah i like to be different :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Thanks Tel :thumbup1:
> 
> Today's GPP
> 
> ...


Give it ten days

Wait and see the pumps you will be getting:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Give it ten days
> 
> Wait and see the pumps you will be getting:thumbup1:


Funny you should say that..

I dont know if it was in my head or not, but my lower back seemed to feel a bit pumped. I dont know if it was placebo cos im almost waiting for it to happen lol


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

one of the worst circuits i've done involved "virtual shovelling"

shove 20kg on the end of an oly bar (hell you're a big guy, try 40) and lift the barbell over a 2 or 3 foot high barrier, touch the ground on one side, then the other, for 1 rep.

mix this will pullups/pushups/etc

do 30-25-20-15-10-5 rep rounds for time :S

(30 shovels, then 30 pullups, then 25 shovells etc.)

great back and grip workout, and seems to hit the spot that other exercises don't reach


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Funny you should say that..
> 
> I dont know if it was in my head or not, but my lower back seemed to feel a bit pumped. I dont know if it was placebo cos im almost waiting for it to happen lol


test alone back pumps should not be mega prob, its all over pumps you need worry about lol

I suggest when def kicks in I suggest increase weight considerably and do less circuits

You might have to do that on a lot of your training regime mate..

Will be a waste other wise as you will have the "power" but lactic acid build up and pumps will prevent you from too much endurance..

So for durationof coures take this into consideration..

Also if not already get on some (sh1t loads) creatine, gives muscle more ATP to use:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Cheers Joe..

I wouldnt wanna sacrifice strength/power for endurance, so ill keep a check on that bud nice one :thumbup1:

I do have some creatine , but half the time im too lazy to take it :whistling:

I got some of that kr evolution stuff.

Will pull my finger out


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

would be good if you could possibly do a few short videos of the way you train bully would be interesting to watch!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> would be good if you could possibly do a few short videos of the way you train bully would be interesting to watch!


I will do bud...

I need someone to film most of it tho and its not static stuff.. Thats the problem. Plus i dont have a cam corder, id have to use my mobile, although the camera is pretty decent its normally shaky as fcuk lol..

I have just been looking at action cam things actually, they arent too expensive. Might order one up :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Chris4Pez said:


> would be good if you could possibly do a few short videos of the way you train bully would be interesting to watch!


Seconded - anything that makes cardio 'fun' is good in my book :thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

The pressure  :lol:

Ok next GPP session ill see if i can get a mate to film me :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bet you never thought you would be this popular mate!!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> Bet you never thought you would be this popular mate!!!


Nope im surprised anyone is bothered at all mate :lol:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

As i told you before bully i like the sort of training that you do as i am not that much of a BB myself at the minute as i am just training my strength ann also unfortunatly having to do a load of cardio style training due to me wanting to go into the army! but once i am in there i will be doing a lot more weights and a lot less cardio which will suite me lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Its really good to see something different to be honest. Something that I think will appeal to alot more people who are looking for a change up.

It's something I would love to get in to and try. Seems to have a bit of everything.

You know when you say carrying sanbags, is that in any special way? Or just a case of get it up anyway possible?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> You know when you say carrying sanbags, is that in any special way? Or just a case of get it up anyway possible?


Anyhow you like bud :thumbup1:

I normally bear hug it to start and then when im tiring ill get it up on my shoulder.

When your tired its sometimes a workout just getting it up on your shoulder lol,


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Anyhow you like bud :thumbup1:
> 
> I normally bear hug it to start and then when im tiring ill get it up on my shoulder.
> 
> When your tired its sometimes a workout just getting it up on your shoulder lol,


Ha ha sounds like me carrying my shopping back yesterday - trying to balance the bag of cat litter on my shoulder while carrying bags and trying not to break 2 dozen eggs :laugh:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha sounds like me carrying my shopping back yesterday - trying to balance the bag of cat litter on my shoulder while carrying bags and trying not to break 2 dozen eggs :laugh:


Shopping and workout in one :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Todays...

*Trap bar deads* (working sets only)

270kg x 5,5,4

*DB rows*

65kg bell x 12, 10, 9

*One arm deadlifts* (no strap)

Right hand 120kg x 3 , 130kg x 2, 140kg x 0 (failed)

Left hand 120kg x 2 , 130kg x 1, 135kg x 0 (failed)

*Wide grip chins*

b/w x 10, 10, 8

*2" thick barbell curls*

50kg 12, 10, 7 (super slow and strict)

Then bit of grip work, Rolling thunder 3 sets at 60kg for time


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats some good lifting. Although i have no-one else in the world to compare your Trap deads to so i am assuming slightly


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks buddy ..

I can handle more weight with the trap bar, probably about 40kg more than a straight bar.

Did an hour's Badmington this morning , nice manly game :whistling:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats some serious session you had i mean the badmington  

Fairplay mate thats some weight for 1 arm deads :thumbup1:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Thanks buddy ..
> 
> I can handle more weight with the trap bar, probably about 40kg more than a straight bar.
> 
> Did an hour's Badmington this morning , nice manly game :whistling:


did you have your little white shorts and knee high socks on?

and your dunlop green flash on...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DRED said:


> did you have your little white shorts and knee high socks on?
> 
> and your dunlop green flash on...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bully, good to see the journal up, your approach is refreshing mate, you always tell it how it is bud.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha sounds like me carrying my shopping back yesterday - trying to balance the bag of cat litter on my shoulder while carrying bags and trying not to break 2 dozen eggs :laugh:


Never mind farmers walks.... I have a "car to the house" walk...

On a good day it consists of.... 3-4 sainsburys carrier bags full of rice and chicken etc hooked over the left arm/elbow, (Large and very full) handbag plus gym bag over right shoulder, two large metal carry-boxes (very heavy) with all my nail stuff in.... smaller one fits under left arm above the sainsburys bags, and the other is in left hand along with my food bag (now with only empty tubs etc), plus 15kg bag of dry dog food over right shoulder.

I've managed to perfect loading up (as i hate making 2 trips from car to house) but the thing I struggle with is shutting the car boot in this state :lol:

Its an art form I tell ya....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry to go slightly OT Bully, but do 1 arm deads keep a certain amount of strain off the back?

My back is fooked but i'm looking to get a way back into doing dl's again, was just thinking

this may help?

To give you some Idea, my back hurts with 60kg SLDL's


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never mind farmers walks.... I have a "car to the house" walk...
> 
> On a good day it consists of.... 3-4 sainsburys carrier bags full of rice and chicken etc hooked over the left arm/elbow, (Large and very full) handbag plus gym bag over right shoulder, two large metal carry-boxes (very heavy) with all my nail stuff in.... smaller one fits under left arm above the sainsburys bags, and the other is in left hand along with my food bag (now with only empty tubs etc), plus 15kg bag of dry dog food over right shoulder.
> 
> ...


All in 6 inch stilleto's, fishnet stockings and suspenders:clap: :clap: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> All in 6 inch stilleto's, fishnet stockings and suspenders:clap: :clap: :bounce: :bounce:


But of course :cool2:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry to go slightly OT Bully, *but do 1 arm deads keep a certain amount of strain off the back?*
> 
> My back is fooked but i'm looking to get a way back into doing dl's again, was just thinking
> 
> ...


Id say they do the exact opposite buddy.. If you have a bad back then stay well clear.

As you only use one arm your putting a lot of strain on your entire core to stabilize the weight. I do them for that very reason, they are arkward and unbalanced. I also do some round back deadlifting for the same reason.

If regular deads are a problem for you then id suggest trying to get access to a trap bar for deadlifts. They are much more back friendly and you can reduce ROM by doing them in a power rack if need be, to make them ever more back friendly. Something to look into mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Todays...
> 
> *Trap bar deads* (working sets only)
> 
> ...


185kg x 6

200kg x 3

225kg x 1

(all with straps) :whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> 185kg x 6
> 
> 200kg x 3
> 
> ...


Damn you :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I could pull more if i used a strap, its defo my grip that fails first, although i wouldnt be up near those numbers ...... Yet 

I do them as a grip exercise mainly, although i think its a great core workout too.

Wonder what you could get without the strap , i thought straps were for homosexuals and lady's only :whistling: :lol:

Do you wear some fingerless gloves too :tongue:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Some good strength there!! nice one


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Kezz :thumb:

I didnt workout today, was my gf birthday..

So had lunch out and then took her here....

http://www.goape.co.uk/ContentArticle.aspx?mId=114

Was a fun day out , good laugh


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Thanks Kezz :thumb:
> 
> I didnt workout today, was my gf birthday..
> 
> ...


that looks like a top day out....

working in whitstable tomorrow


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DRED said:


> working in whitstable tomorrow


Be a nice change to get out of dodgy old Medway :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Damn you :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I could pull more if i used a strap, its defo my grip that fails first, although i wouldnt be up near those numbers ...... Yet
> 
> ...


TBH mate it depends what your training, When I DL i train for power and back workout etc, so would be poinless grip failing 1st as thats not what im after..

If thats the case then i would do specific grip exercises..

Seems pointless IMO to prevent decent workout due to weakness in one area,Thus use of straps..

Your right, I would never be able to get near those weights without straps..

I will give a set a go without straps next time I do just to see what i can lift, HAve no Idea what could move but would be happy with 130kg like you especailly with my girlie hands:thumbup1:

Watch this space..

I might be more hmo than intially thought

:lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I agree with you on the whole Joe, but do think some other mere mortals (not u of course  ) break the straps out a bit early. I have seen guys deadlifting 2 plates a side with straps pmsl.

Anyhoo, Legs and shoulders today.

*Back squats*

100kg x 10

140 x 10

180 x 10, 8 ,8

Then decided to stop fannying around with squats, i have had a little niggle in my groin after squats for ages, i think its been holding me back mentally more than anything. But i thought id go for it today as im sure i got plenty in the tank on squats still.

200 x 3

220 x 2 (pb)

225 x 1 (bit shallow) :whistling:

*Front squats*

*
*

*
*100kg x 15, 15

*Sldl (pulling from mid shin)*

180kg x 5

200kg x 5

220kg x 8

230kg x 5 (pb)

*Clean + Press*

*
*

*
*60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 10 singles

105kg x 1 (pb)

*Seated d/b shoulder press*

*
*

*
*35kg bells x 8, 8, 7

Not bad session, but i still think im being a pussy with the squats.

Bodyweight was up 3 lbs this morning since start of cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You think 225 is pussy?????

I hate you.....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> You think 225 is pussy?????
> 
> I hate you.....


I just feel like i could do more mate, thats why im being pussy.

Its like a mental block, cos my groin has a niggle i think i might be holding back a bit. Will see next week :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I agree with you on the whole Joe, but do think some other mere mortals (not u of course  ) break the straps out a bit early. I have seen guys deadlifting 2 plates a side with straps pmsl.
> 
> Anyhoo, Legs and shoulders today.
> 
> ...


Thats more like it mate

Every time increase weight you will always start off a bit shallow as have to test water and build up confidence, plus core and stabalizer musles need to increase in strength..

Next time depth should be better..

Suggest for duration of course you stop messing around with your 3 sets at 180kg

1 set 200

1 set 225

see how that goes, if feel ok, go heavier, if not drop back and get some reps out...

Your fatiguing muscles before had chance to fully utilise power mate.

Bit like running 5 miles before squatting


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

plus you will find once aas kick in, back pumps could be hinderance to high rep high set stuff, get power stuff out way 1st then if have to rep out with lighter weight after..

If pumps become too much then, does not matter as bread and butter stuff already done


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I just feel like i could do more mate, thats why im being pussy.
> 
> Its like a mental block, cos *my groin has a niggle* i think i might be holding back a bit. Will see next week :thumbup1:


Some of us have to pay for that feeling


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Yep your totally right Joe and i know it mate.

I need to man up with the squats now :thumbup1:

Im gonna cut it down to sets of 3/5 reps and get my numbers up.

:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Id say they do the exact opposite buddy.. If you have a bad back then stay well clear.
> 
> As you only use one arm your putting a lot of strain on your entire core to stabilize the weight. I do them for that very reason, they are arkward and unbalanced. I also do some round back deadlifting for the same reason.
> 
> If regular deads are a problem for you then id suggest trying to get access to a trap bar for deadlifts. They are much more back friendly and you can reduce ROM by doing them in a power rack if need be, to make them ever more back friendly. Something to look into mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate:thumbup1:

How ya feeling, I'm on day 14, have lost 1.5lbs:confused1: but I'm pretty sure things

starting to happen now, sex drive has gone through the roof:thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Cheers mate:thumbup1:
> 
> How ya feeling, I'm on day 14, have lost 1.5lbs:confused1: but I'm pretty sure things
> 
> starting to happen now, sex drive has gone through the roof:thumb:


Im on day 6 mate and cant feel a lot to be honest . Although im sure my lower back pumped a bit quicker than normal.

Cant feel no difference in sex drive yet and hope i dont cos my mrs dont put out enough as it is lol :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Im on day 6 mate and cant feel a lot to be honest . Although im sure my lower back pumped a bit quicker than normal.
> 
> Cant feel no difference in sex drive yet and hope i dont cos my mrs dont put out enough as it is lol :whistling:


Errm, I'm afraid mine gets no say in the matter:whistling: Doesn't no mean yes:rolleyes:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bully, your gonna be runnign out of plates soon dude lol

Nice lifting


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Yep your totally right Joe and i know it mate.
> 
> I need to man up with the squats now :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Why did you ever turn to the girly high reps anyway? :confused1:

I'm shocked at you of all people, princess.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Why did you ever turn to the girly high reps anyway? :confused1:
> 
> I'm shocked at you of all people, princess.


Jimmy funny you should say that lol, I actually did. I had to buy some 50kg plates. I run out of room for plates on my trap bar lol. The 50's have helped tho.

@ Chris . I normally stick with around 5's mate. But like to mix it up sometimes


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifting Bully. Well jealous of your squats. Git.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Jimmy funny you should say that lol, I actually did. I had to buy some 50kg plates. I run out of room for plates on my trap bar lol. The 50's have helped tho.
> 
> @ Chris . I normally stick with around 5's mate. But like to mix it up sometimes


K, let me know where you got em from mukka, cos im in need of some oly 20's too, im in same situation, but they arn't cheap are they :cursing:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> K, let me know where you got em from mukka, cos im in need of some oly 20's too, im in same situation, but they arn't cheap are they :cursing:


I was lucky enough to get 4 50kg plates on ebay for £100. Which i didnt think was bad. I dont think many people want 50's tho.

I could do with some more 20's myself really and no they arent cheap mate, even second hand they fetch silly money. Ill keep my eye's peeled for you tho mate, cos they are pick up only second hand , if i see any up your way ill give you a shout :thumbup1:

Brand new cheapest i have found is with jordan weights .....

and thanks Darren :beer:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I was lucky enough to get 4 50kg plates on ebay for £100. Which i didnt think was bad. I dont think many people want 50's tho.
> 
> I could do with some more 20's myself really and no they arent cheap mate, even second hand they fetch silly money. Ill keep my eye's peeled for you tho mate, cos they are pick up only second hand , if i see any up your way ill give you a shout :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

No GPP today.

Could not be assed :whistling:

Looking forward to chest and tri's tomoz tho :thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

todays..

Flat Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x10

140kg x5

160kg x3

167kg x 1 (pb)

145kg x 4

Incline db press

45kg bells x 12, 12, 8

NGBP

110kg x 8, 8

125kg x 3 (pb)

Skulls with ez bar

55kg x 9, 6, 6

Can defo feel the gear now. Sex drive is up for sure and i got shin pumps walking the dog this morning.

Hit Pb's on just about everything, only by a rep or a kilo . But that in itself shows the gear is working too .


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've got to stop reading this journal. I keep getting insanely jealous.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> I've got to stop reading this journal. I keep getting insanely jealous.


LOL

Cheers bud, i can only bench that much cos the bar only travels 2 inches to the top of my gut/chest :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Am I the only one not getting the connection between sex drive and shin pumps????? :0)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Just read this from page one. Stopping in to say hello Bully. I love the truffle shuffle in the avatar:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> todays..
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> ...


woohoo ROIDER:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Went up the field today with the sled, sandbag and a barrell and started to have a warmup , my shins and lower back pumped quite quickly, so didnt look like being a good session....

And it wasnt, had to stop after about 5 mins cos my back was pumped to fook and stiff as a board. So were my shins.

I have been reading about back pumps on the boards for years and thought everyone was just being a minge lol. But experienced it first hand today.

Gonna have to rethink my GPP stuff i think...

Is there anyway to stop the lower back pumping so bad ?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Went up the field today with the sled, sandbag and a barrell and started to have a warmup , my shins and lower back pumped quite quickly, so didnt look like being a good session....
> 
> And it wasnt, had to stop after about 5 mins cos my back was pumped to fook and stiff as a board. So were my shins.
> 
> ...


NO is the short answer else no one would have it...

But its good in one respect as means stuff really working:thumb:

Your GPP mate as said before your going to have to try to increase weights *as much as poss* and just go for shorter distances on things like sled pull, more explosive, less endurance

Get bigger sack and carry for shorter distances..... with more rest

you wont be able to train same as before for duration..

But you can still make progress because when stop gear you will have big strength carry over and endurance wont take long to come back:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Your GPP mate as said before your going to have to try to increase weights *as much as poss* and just go for shorter distances on things like sled pull, more explosive, less endurance


Wish words :thumbup1:

Im on it, cheers bud


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Went up the field today with the sled, sandbag and a barrell and started to have a warmup , my shins and lower back pumped quite quickly, so didnt look like being a good session....
> 
> And it wasnt, had to stop after about 5 mins cos my back was pumped to fook and stiff as a board. So were my shins.
> 
> ...


i have had this before mate it got so bad even walking made my shins pump up,and squating went out the window....


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

bump

:whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

New log entry ...

Pint glass bicep curls 100 sets 

Been away for the weekend and drunk my own bodyweight in beer, oopsie.. Poor liver :whistling:

Back on it today, squats later. Oh joy :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> New log entry ...
> 
> Pint glass bicep curls 100 sets
> 
> ...


I hope you did equal reps on each arm:rolleyes:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

God im lazy 

Havent been updating my journal, sometimes im too lazy to even post :whistling:

Anyway, bodyweight is up a stone mg: to 274 lbs, Feel fooking heavy and fat to be honest lol. Im gonna reduce my calories a bit and just try and hold my weight and let the gear do its thing. Gonna try and pull the build muscle/ loose fat jobby :whistling:

Hitting Pb's pretty much every session , so its all good.

Back pumps have pretty much stopped all GPP work, although im gonna persist with farmers walks and sled dragging. Just do them heavier , shorter distance.

I have changed my workout slighty, ill get updating starting tomoz... Trap deads my favouite


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> God im lazy
> 
> Havent been updating my journal, sometimes im too lazy to even post :whistling:
> 
> ...


Be a lot of water Bully mate, don't worry too much pal, just concentrate on them lifts like you are.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> God im lazy
> 
> Havent been updating my journal, sometimes im too lazy to even post :whistling:
> 
> ...


Seems your one of those guys with great gear receptors mate.

Post up new workout plan

Dont have to drop GPP altogether, just UP WEIGHT sh1t loads and just do 1 or 2 sets


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Seems your one of those guys with great gear receptors mate.
> 
> Post up new workout plan
> 
> Dont have to drop GPP altogether, just UP WEIGHT sh1t loads and just do 1 or 2 sets


Thanks Jimmy, i feel like a water butt, so you must be right pmsl.

Havent decided entirely what ill be doing Joe, but basic outlay will be..

Day 1. Heavy squat/dead variant and assistance

Day 3. Heavy bench/shoulders and assistance

Day 5. Light squats/dead variant and assistance

Day 7. Light bench/shoulders and assistance

So a bit kinda westside/bully style 

Ill fit some GPP in when i can


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bully, any further thoughts of where/when your going to compete?

I think I'll make a weekend of it mate and come and watch, try and team up with a few

others from here:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Bully, any further thoughts of where/when your going to compete?
> 
> I think I'll make a weekend of it mate and come and watch, try and team up with a few
> 
> others from here:thumbup1:


Nothing planned yet mate no...

I am in 2 minds weather to give PL a bash or Strongman. Ill be honest tho and say competing isnt the be all and end all for me. I simple enjoy training..

But if i make any concrete plans ill defo let you know, cos that sounds like a good plan :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice one Bully


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

And there's me thinking you wanted to whack those tight undies on and get posing those lovely tanned muscles.... :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Thanks Jimmy, i feel like a water butt, so you must be right pmsl.
> 
> Havent decided entirely what ill be doing Joe, but basic outlay will be..
> 
> ...


Top tip for back pumps mate

Get some ibuprophen gel and depp heat cream

Rub gel in lower back an hour before train, then rub in deep heat 30mins after...

Also get one of those "velcro\lycra" back support things from argos and wear with a PL belt, it keeps lower back warm and also staves off back pump for longer and makes more bearable:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh I'll come watch too.

Saw a vid on Facebook yesterday - Terry Hollands pulling 420 for one. Fooooook me, scary.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Top tip for back pumps mate
> 
> Get some ibuprophen gel and depp heat cream
> 
> ...


Aww right cool, ill give the gel a bash buddy , nice one :thumb:

I dont do belts tho mate, i want a nice strong core . But another reason is i hate the feel of them, especially while deadlifting. They restrict my breathing badly and feel bloody awful. I have tried and just cant get on with them, Perhaps for a true 1rm attempt. But couldnt wear one for repping.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Ooh I'll come watch too.
> 
> Saw a vid on Facebook yesterday - Terry Hollands pulling 420 for one. Fooooook me, scary.


Nice one .... Oh the pressure :tongue:

I saw that pull too, monster!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Aww right cool, ill give the gel a bash buddy , nice one :thumb:
> 
> I dont do belts tho mate, i want a nice strong core . But another reason is i hate the feel of them, especially while deadlifting. They restrict my breathing badly and feel bloody awful. I have tried and just cant get on with them, Perhaps for a true 1rm attempt. But couldnt wear one for repping.


You need to comprimise mate,

If going for 1 or 2 rep max wear belt to warm up and for lift (fine on DL)

but other lifts

Then when dropping back down go without a belt

I know how you feel mate about core mate, but in this instance your stubborness and "feeling girlie" wearing a beltis hlding back your progress due to back pumps

SO in effect, your back will be fcke before desired area your trying to work....

Whats point only squatting 200kg cause back is pumped to fck, when for sake of belt you can get 240kg, then remove belt and work on core after!!

Do you get what i mean??

Your failing to fully utilise leg power because of a sticking point in back??

Make sense???

No one says you have to rely on them all time


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> You need to comprimise mate,
> 
> If going for 1 or 2 rep max wear belt to warm up and for lift (fine on DL)
> 
> ...


It does make sense mate, just cant get on with the fookers.

Ill dust my belt off and give it a try tho bud, just for the last set maybe :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wheres bully???

I hope those harsh AAS sides not got him


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I been in hospital for a liver transplant 

And sectioned for roid rage :tongue:

I just been to fooking lazy to update mate :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I been in hospital for a liver transplant
> 
> And sectioned for roid rage :tongue:
> 
> I just been to fooking lazy to update mate :whistling:


Well fckin update to55er

I was looking forward to this one:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you tried a Nylon belt? I tried one the otehr day and it was champion!

Really liked it and I don't normally get on with belts.

Oh yeah, and update more often!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Well fckin update to55er
> 
> I was looking forward to this one:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


I warned you i was lazy with journals lol :lol:

Well mini update..

I am 18 lbs up, feel like a total fat b*stard and ridiculously heavy lol. Was 278 lbs in my birthday suit this morning.

After this cycle im gonna go on a major cut, probably need to drop 50 lbs of fat and bloat if im honest :whistling:

Back pumps arent as bad as they were, i finished taking the t bol and they seemed to ease off some.

Lifts are going up, not so much on the big 3. But the small (er) lifts are going up nicely, especially OHP. Which is good news as that was a weak area. I cleaned and push pressed 110kg Monday and was very very chuffed 

I will try and pull my finger out and update regular :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You friggin well better, considering it was my influence that made you get the gear out of the sock drawer in the first place.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> I just been to fooking lazy to update mate :whistling:


Well I'm sorry that's just not good enough!!!

Get with it......

(I'm not a fan of belts either tho...)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I warned you i was lazy with journals lol :lol:
> 
> Well mini update..
> 
> ...


who ate all the pies, who ate all the pies:whistling:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

278lbs - impressive.

300lbs - legend


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> 278lbs - impressive.
> 
> 300lbs - legend


Even when you got a 40 inch waist? 



jw007 said:


> who ate all the pies, who ate all the pies:whistling:


Pies are good :thumb:

Just eating my PWO meal now...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Today..

*Trap bar deads*

270kg x 5

290kg x 2

300kg x 1

315kg x 1 (pb)

*DB rows*

70kg bell x 8, 7, 3

*One arm deadlifts* (no strap, cos im not gay :whistling: )

Right hand 120kg x 3 , 130kg x 2, 140kg x 1, 142.5kg x 1

Left hand 120kg x 3 , 130kg x 2, 140kg x 0 (fail) , 135kg x 1

*Wide grip chins*

b/w x 6, 5, 3 (suffering with these now, too many pies)

*2" thick barbell curls*

55kg 8, 8, 7 (super slow and strict)

Then a bit of gay cardio on spin bike for 30 mins

Left shoulder is moaning at me a bit since monday, dont know what i have done to it. Will be getting my usual deep tissue massage tomoz, see if that helps i guess.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Today..
> 
> *Trap bar deads*
> 
> ...


If your not going to be GAY, stop lifting GAY weights:whistling:

Nice Chins:thumbup1:

BW + 50 pies (plus crumbs all over training clothes)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I only put the not gay about the strap to see if you would comment


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I only put the not gay about the strap to see if you would comment


Im such a TOOL and soooo easily played:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damn you to hell, you pie eating chubster...:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice workout you hunk of chunk:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> 278lbs - impressive.
> 
> 300lbs - legend





Bulldozer said:


> Even when you got a 40 inch waist?


Well I'm about 270 at the minute with a 40-inch waist and I'm fabulous.

Edit: And seeing what Tel has said, I'm also a hunk of chunky goodness.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do i have to keep bumping your fat pie eating ar5e

Update you [email protected]


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Indeed......update or I'll eat all your pies.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bully - I thought you were ~200lbs after your 500kcal 10 week HCG diet?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Tall said:


> Bully - I thought you were ~200lbs after your 500kcal 10 week HCG diet?


I got down to 210 i think mate...

That was bloody ages ago tho!! just over a year ago i think.

I worked way back upto about 260 ish and then blew up with water when i hit the gear. Im about 280 now and feel very fat and look like sh!t lol. But im stronger than ever and look good in a t shirt


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Do i have to keep bumping your fat pie eating ar5e
> 
> Update you [email protected]


Dont people get bored on seeing some weights , reps and sets tho lol

Well ill leave the boring a55 **** out and give the juicey stuff...

I squatted 240kg for a single monday, benched 172kg (with a bit of a bounce off chest ) wednesday and trap deadlifted 315kg today.

PB being broken left and right! Its all good!!

Feel fat as fcuk and am begginging to look more and more like Phil Mitchell and Glenn ross's love child everyday :lol: :lol:

I havent been online much this week, been a bit busy with work and eating pie


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

bully what do you rekon is good to work on grip strength?

I wanna get an ironmind rolling thunder grip but cant really afford it plus the plate pin.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

SOUTHMAN said:


> bully what do you rekon is good to work on grip strength?
> 
> I wanna get an ironmind rolling thunder grip but cant really afford it plus the plate pin.


Rolling thunder is good mate, i have one. But to be honest as you say it is rather pricey for what it is.

Static holds with a thick bar (if u have access to one) in the power rack are great , they bring your grip on lots and it happens pretty quickly too.

Plate pinches are good for hand strength, start by pinching 2 x 10kg plates together. If you can do 2 x 15kg plates then thats awesome, if you can pinch 2 x 20kg plates then your a god 

You can work your grip in so many ways, there is almost limitless stuff you can do really. Just depends what equipment you have access to and how imaginative you are.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ive been doing one handed deads with a bar that has no grip in the middle so it rolls, but its the balance that goes first.

Also weighted dead hangs dunno how good this is for the shoulder joint tho.

Will give plate pinches ago tonight


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

SOUTHMAN said:


> ive been doing one handed deads with a bar that has no grip in the middle so it rolls, but its the balance that goes first.
> 
> Also weighted dead hangs dunno how good this is for the shoulder joint tho.
> 
> Will give plate pinches ago tonight


One hand deads are awesome, great all round exercise and will hit your core like no other exercise can. :thumbup1:

Never tried the dead hangs, but they would defo work your grip and give you a good stretch too


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Dont people get bored on seeing some weights , reps and sets tho lol
> 
> Well ill leave the boring a55 **** out and give the juicey stuff...
> 
> ...


Thats some big increases mate:thumbup1:

Hows back pumps on functinal strength stuff??

How much longer to run???

Oh and sex drive up much:whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Thats some big increases mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Hows back pumps on functinal strength stuff??
> 
> ...


Back pumps are not as bad as they were to start off with mate, since i stopped the t bol they eased off a bit.

I have only been using the sled and sandbag lately, i have UPPED THE DOSE (weight  ) and shortened the distance. So back pumps have not been too bad.

Funny enough i had tesco deliver my shopping yesterday and whilst putting it away had to take a break pmsl, i had the worse back pumps ever :lol:

How much longer to run?......... :whistling:  is all i have to say

Sex drive went up through the roof to start, it seems to have settled down a bit now tho. Unless i just got used to it..!!?? Im only [email protected] 3 times a day now, instead of 10 lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Back pumps are not as bad as they were to start off with mate, since i stopped the t bol they eased off a bit.
> 
> I have only been using the sled and sandbag lately, i have UPPED THE DOSE (weight  ) and shortened the distance. So back pumps have not been too bad.
> 
> ...


Good man:thumbup1:

Way forward

Thats it for you mate, no going back...

Have you noted down how much increase in weight on each lift???

See bench has shot up, I take it your after the 180kg


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Indeed......update or I'll eat all your pies.....


Too late I already ate them all... :whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Good man:thumbup1:
> 
> Way forward
> 
> ...


Yep..

Bench is up 6kg , dead is up 5kg and squat i dont know , cos i never maxed out before and i still believe i have more in the tank, its just a confidence thing. Anyway slow and steady wins the race :thumbup1:

Its the smaller lifts that im really noticing. My shoulders/ traps and arms have grown quite nicely too.

Maybe after this "cycle" ill cut all the sh!t off and see what i got left underneath.... Scary thought :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Glenn Ross..... fck me I wouldn't wish that on someone I know. Nice progress though fatboy, I've been tracking my lifts but not my weight. Shoulders/traps look bigger though.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice going Bully, any news on your cruise, booked yet?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, 150mg Test E EW for 8 weeks :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Nice going Bully, any news on your cruise, booked yet?


PMSL @ Darren, he could be right lol...

Tel,, not booked anything yet mate, still flicking the pages of the brochures , but have to book something soon... i need something to look forward too..

Had a high carb day today, just drunk 20 pints of fosters pmsl,, winger im gonna drink you under the table when u come over if you read this lol, and any other mofo


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

20 pints!! Wow.

Fosters?! Pish.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

someones japs eye is going to burn this morning


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> PMSL @ Darren, he could be right lol...
> 
> Tel,, not booked anything yet mate, still flicking the pages of the brochures , but have to book something soon... i need something to look forward too..
> 
> Had a high carb day today, *just drunk 20 pints of fosters* pmsl,, winger im gonna drink you under the table when u come over if you read this lol, and any other mofo


Proper dedication that, RESPECT:thumbup1:

Just one question, can't you handle the Stella:whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Proper dedication that, RESPECT:thumbup1:
> 
> Just one question, can't you handle the Stella:whistling:


Cant stand Stella mate, horrid tasting sh!t


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Cant stand Stella mate, horrid tasting sh!t


You Blaspheming MOFO:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

WHY I OUTTA:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

And yes mate, consupmtion is my middle name







Im on for sept with the wingster

HULK SHOW YOU HOW TO DRINK.....

HULK SMAAAAASH

(sick of bumping your sorry fat ar5e, post FFS) :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> You Blaspheming MOFO:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> WHY I OUTTA:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> ...


Is the Wingmaster coming to our shores in September??

Count me in on that buddy:thumbup1: You'll have to get me an Essex bird for the night,

I ain't sleeping at your gaff as I don't want it "up the dose"

xx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *Is the Wingmaster coming to our shores in September??*
> 
> Count me in on that buddy:thumbup1: You'll have to get me an Essex bird for the night,
> 
> ...


Yes mate, poor deluded yank thinks he can drink LMFAO

Hes only met mr "1 bottle" james collier from muscle talk, so i think he thinks thats what too expect

No worries mate you can stay, No essex birds tho, you can sleep with me (whether you wnat to or not







)

xx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can we get DMCC to spam this thread with gayness until Bully updates it? :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Can we get DMCC to spam this thread with gayness until Bully updates it? :lol:


ooooooh cheecky (add sly smile here)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> ooooooh cheecky (add sly smile here)












^^^^ Cheeky


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just as well hijack the journal , no training updates going on 

:ban:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just as well hijack the journal , no training updates going on
> 
> :ban:


Update then.....I've just come to perv at someone else's bum pics :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Update then.....I've just come to perv at someone else's bum pics :lol: :lol:


You have a bum fetish 

Ok update...

Im getting more and more awesome everyday (oops no thats what Joe would say :whistling: )


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tall said:


> Can we get DMCC to spam this thread with gayness until Bully updates it? :lol:


I think Bully is capable of that just by logging his training...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

UPDATE FFS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Meh he told me last night that he's too lazy and fat from eating pie to update this.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Meh he told me last night that he's too lazy and fat from eating pie to update this.


This is true lol

Well min update then :whistling:

I seem to have had a major growth spurt, my arms and shoulders seem to have blown up almost overnight, not that im that worried about growth tbh, but its still nice...

Strength....

I pulled a trap bar deadlift of 340kg yesterday. It seem like i could have done slighty more too! The problem is im running out of room on the bar , so im gonna try and source a bigger one, more heavy duty .

Back pumps have stopped now, which is weird! My weight had kinda levelled out now , it had to happen!

Bench press hasnt gone up last 2 weeks, but thats cool as other pressing has. Squats are creeping up nice and is probably more of a confidence thing than anything.

Everything seems to have slowed down a bit now and sex drive feels normal.

Thats about it really


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I also remember a promise of photos, which has not been delivered on....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> I also remember a promise of photos, which has not been delivered on....


You pervert 

I took some bud and thought FOOK THAT! lol, although they were rushed and only done on my phone.

Since starting cycle i feel soooo fat. Not sure i have the minerals to post the fat pics if im honest.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I did. And you're not as fat as me, not looking at pics I have seen (though your head is shaped funny in one of them). FFS Bully you're among friends. If I can do it and get loads of reps and good comments, then so can you.

And if anyone negs you, threaten to deadlift them then sit on them. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bump you fat pie eating fck face:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I want all the latest...

Gunnage size increase, bench press, squat...you know the drill

Cheecky ar5e pic here and there:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bully....I think you are honour bound to post photos....If you don't I might have to have a look and see what photos I could post instead :innocent:

Missing reading your journal on BOI so pull your finger out and update!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Bump you fat pie eating fck face:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I want all the latest...
> 
> ...


Sorry bud, really havent been online much lately..

Trap dead is now upto 340kg, i have run outta room on the bloody thing now so im sourcing a more heavy duty one :thumbup1:

Squat is still around about the same, really been concentraining on trap deads, so kinda gone into maintenance on squats and mainly just been repping with lighter weight. Pussy i know, but cant train full throttle on all exercises at once.

Bench press is up slighty, 174kg done 2 weeks back. Have failed 175kg last 2 sessions so im gonna back weights down and start over working up in 5's tp start, With a few light weeks as im feeling quite beaten up lately. I have a holiday coming up soon , so can take a much needed rest from training. Then work towards hitting that 4 plate bench . :thumbup1:

Bodyweight is pretty stable now at around 280 lbs. I have been mega lazy with event training and cardio lately. Ill get back on it after my holiday and would like to drop 20/30 lbs of sh!te really.

Arms havent measured bud, i hardly train my arms so dont really care 

My thighs are a nice and fat 32 inches tho lol, which makes buying jeans a challenge!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> Bully....I think you are honour bound to post photos....If you don't I might have to have a look and see what photos I could post instead :innocent:
> 
> Missing reading your journal on BOI so pull your finger out and update!


Dont you dare :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Dont you dare :lol:


Hhehehehhehe. I iz evil no? :devil2:

Update darling! Pleeeeeaseeeee for me *attempts to flirt but gets eyelash in eye and just looks stupid instead.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

We need some new pics Bully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Sorry bud, really havent been online much lately..
> 
> Trap dead is now upto 340kg, i have run outta room on the bloody thing now so im sourcing a more heavy duty one :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Good going fat head:thumbup1:

You have pm

Ps

HUUUGGEEEE thighs

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm calling you out Bully 

We see no pics so i say your a 10 stone wanna be warrior! We need hard factual photographic evidence you stud :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Bump you fat pie eating fck face:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I want all the latest...
> 
> ...


I read that and though I'd posted it for a minute...... :whistling: :lol:

Bully.....

PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ta


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok perv's, took a couple of pics. Not pumped or particularly good. But hopefully shut you lot up lol.

Here is my fat legs and my fat back :lol: . Took them myself with timer on phone, not easy thing to do. Ill do a front shot with beer belly showing when mrs is around to take it :thumbup1:

Rememeber mofo's im not a bodybuilder


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

And here is cheeky ass pic just for Joe :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bully I want you. Bad. Hard. Now.

I also want your back and you legs. Foooooook me those are tree-trunks.

:wub: :wub:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fck me mate, those legs are HuUUUUUgeeeee..

I have to spread rep lovage.....

Pretty tidy ar5e too

Just one bit of dose advice tho

Get on the sunbed and MT2:thumb:

Loving it princess xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Ok perv's, took a couple of pics. Not pumped or particularly good. But hopefully shut you lot up lol.
> 
> Here is my fat legs and my fat back :lol: . Took them myself with timer on phone, not easy thing to do. Ill do a front shot with beer belly showing when mrs is around to take it :thumbup1:
> 
> Rememeber mofo's im not a bodybuilder


Not small either are you????? 

Agree about the MT :lol:

Reppage heading your way for bum shot too :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh hello.........  :wub:

So, tell me about the sick things you like......:laugh:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Going to spain on may 2nd, so hopefully get a bit of colour then. Hopefully the weather will be good, not just for sun tan but riding motorbike there , be a bit crap doing 2000 miles in the rain 

Now no [email protected] over ass pic joe :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Zara :thumbup1:

Bex, ill pm ya :lol: :lol:

Nah just kidding, i would corrupt you too bad


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Fck me mate, those legs are HuUUUUUgeeeee..
> 
> Pretty tidy ar5e too
> 
> ...


That's what you said about me back in Feb, word for word! I don't feel spesh any more.



Bulldozer said:


> Now no [email protected] over ass pic


Too late.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Too late.


Pervert :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Nah just kidding, i would corrupt you too bad


oh really???? :laugh:

Does it involve a twin cam?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Beklet said:


> oh really???? :laugh:
> 
> *Does it involve a twin cam*?


If thats what the kid's are calling it these days :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Pervert :lol: :lol:


And how exactly is this news to you? Those legs get me all hot and bothered every time I look at the photo.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dmcc said:


> And how exactly is this news to you? Those legs get me all hot and bothered every time I look at the photo.


Well just aswel be a load of smut in my journal as im too lazy to post my training lol :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> If thats what the kid's are calling it these days :lol:


Pfft most kids these days probably don't even know what a twin cam is, much less care lol........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Reppage for the pics Bully....though I knew you wouldn't let us down.

So.....training?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> So.....training?


Will update tomoz :thumbup1:

Squats, sldl and ohp tomoz. Hoping to smash PB on squats .

Afterwards gonna make some new Atlas stones, ot attempt to :lol:

http://www.bodyresults.com/S2stone.asp

Could be interesting :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Will update tomoz :thumbup1:
> 
> Squats, sldl and ohp tomoz. Hoping to smash PB on squats .
> 
> ...


Make? lol.....

rather you than me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Will update tomoz :thumbup1:
> 
> Squats, sldl and ohp tomoz. Hoping to smash PB on squats .
> 
> ...


Update????


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Update????


Didnt workout bex....

Will hit iron tomoz morning tho :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*cough* 140 for 1 *cough* 20st and leaner *cough*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Didnt workout bex....
> 
> Will hit iron tomoz morning tho :thumbup1:


Cool - your workouts are far more interesting than picking a weight up repeatedly :laugh:

(though I can barely manage that PMSL)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

FFS

BUMP BUMP BUMP:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump for some actual updates, fatboy.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Agreed. BUMP!!! PICS!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

*BUMP!!!!*

*poke poke poke poke poke*


----------

